# 60ig-jähriger erstellt Anfänger Fragen zu GTA online



## Der-Bernd (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß, dass GTA schon viele Jahre auf dem Markt ist, aber ich habe GTA jetzt erst entdeckt, da ich auf Twitch ein paar Szenen gesehen habe, wo ich Tränen gelacht habe.
Jedoch muss ich Anfängerfragen stellen, die ich in verschiedenen Foren so nicht beantwortet bekomme, da das Spiel wohl scheinbar schon zu alt ist, um diese Fragen überhaupt noch in den Beiträgen sehen zu können.

Ich habe das Spiel für PC installiert, arbeite mit Maus und Tastatur und habe mir einen Charakter erstellt.
Ich habe dann die erste Aufgabe gelöst,wo ich das Geld stehlen musste.
Jetzt bin ich bei einer Autofahrt, wo ich Drogen abholen soll. Ich fahre umher und sehe auf der Landkarte immer, dass ich andere Strassen als der Kurier, da ich die Tastatur noch nicht so im Griff habe. Daher hole ich den Drogenkurier nicht ein.
Bis dahin bin ich jetzt gekommen. Das ist mein Stand im Spiel.

*Mein Vorhaben bei diesem Spiel besteht darin*, dass ich gerne online mit verschiedenen Leuten labern möchte.
Ich habe mir dazu den Charakter eines alten zerrütteten Mannes aufgebaut, der derzeit noch in Schlägerkluft rumläuft. Ich möchte aber meine eigne Rockergruppe gründen, und einen Schrottplatz kaufen. Das sind eigentlich meine Vorhaben. Wie Ihr herauslest möchte ich eigentlich mehr in dem Spiel blöde quatschen. Ich weiß, dass ich Geld verdienen muss mit Aufgabenerfüllungen, um den Schrottplatz und ein Motorrad und meine Kleidung zu kaufen.


Jetzt zu meinen ersten Fragen:
Wer sind diese drei Typen wie Lester und die beiden anderen?
Warum werden die oft erwähnt?
Welche Bedeutung haben die im Spiel?

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich mit Leuten ins Gespräch komme? Muss ich einen besonderen Level haben? Stelle ich mich denen gegenüber um kommunizieren zu können?
Ist diese Gesprächsführung nur auf bestimmten Servern wirklich?


Ich bin einer Rockercrew beigetreten, was habe ich davon?
Wie bekomme ich mit denen in Kontakt?
Kann ich von denen Aufträge übernehen, damit die mich kennenlernen?


Tastatur:
Ich muss mir irgendwie die Tasten anders belegen, weil z.B. beim Bewegen die engliegenden Tasten nicht gut zu beherrschen sind.
Ich wollte nun andere Belegungen erstellen, aber mir wird dann immer gesagt, dass diese Tasten bereits von anderen benutzt werden.
Wenn ich es trotzdem ändere funktioniert es nicht.
Was bedeutet die Sekundärbelegung?

Kann ich die Mission mit dem Drogen abholen abbrechen und eine neue Mission durchführen?

Freue mich auf Eure Hilfestellung.
Ist nicht so leicht in das Gaming reinzufinden........

Gruß
Der Bernd


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Oktober 2021)

Wäre es nicht vielleicht zunächst hilfreich, das Hauptspiel, also nicht das Onlinespiel, zu spielen um dir ein paar grundsätzliche Fähigkeiten anzueignen ? Da wirst als Einsteiger aber wohl einige Stunden schrubben müssen 
Als Bonus bringst du dann, bei entsprechenden Spiel Fortschritt, auch in Erfahrung wer Lester ist.


----------



## Zybba (8. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meinen ersten Fragen:
> Wer sind diese drei Typen wie Lester und die beiden anderen?
> Warum werden die oft erwähnt?
> Welche Bedeutung haben die im Spiel?


Das sind Charaktere aus dem Story-Modus.
Die tauchen aber auch im Multiplayer auf und bieten da Missionen an.



Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich mit Leuten ins Gespräch komme? Muss ich einen besonderen Level haben? Stelle ich mich denen gegenüber um kommunizieren zu können?
> Ist diese Gesprächsführung nur auf bestimmten Servern wirklich?
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt für mich so, als würdest du Roleplay betreiben wollen?
Also mit anderen echten Menschen interagieren, Charaktere spielen und eigene Geschichten "schreiben"?

Das ist GTA Online. Dafür müsstest du wohl auf einen Roleplay Server gehen, die sind gemoddet und inoffiziell.
Habs selbst noch nie ausprobiert, schau mal hier: https://gaminggadgets.de/gta-5-roleplay-so-nehmt-ihr-dran-teil-und-das-steckt-dahinter

Hier bewerben einige Leute ihre RP Server, vllt. interessiert dich ja deren Angebot:





						GTA V RP Projekt Dust-RP (ALTV)
					

Der Server Dust - RP ist ein neuer Server auf den du dich verwirklichen kannst.  Dir stehen die Türen zu allem offen. Ob du Polizist oder der Drogendealer werden möchtest steht dir vollkommen offen.  Baue dir ein Imperium auf und lasse andere Mitspieler für dich dein Geldverdienen. Sei der...




					forum.pcgames.de
				








						Der GTA RP Server “4Blocks” raus aus der BETA und offiziell gestartet!
					

Moin Zusammen, Mit dem neuesten Update geht unser Server “4Blocks” raus aus der BETA Phase.  Denke ein guter Zeitpunkt Euch den mal vorzustellen:  Wir haben Kapazitäten bis zu 1000 Spielern gleichzeitig auf unserem Server, wo ihr euch RP technisch vollkommen ausleben und mit einer großen Auswahl...




					forum.pcgames.de
				







Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Tastatur:
> Ich muss mir irgendwie die Tasten anders belegen, weil z.B. beim Bewegen die engliegenden Tasten nicht gut zu beherrschen sind.
> Ich wollte nun andere Belegungen erstellen, aber mir wird dann immer gesagt, dass diese Tasten bereits von anderen benutzt werden.
> Wenn ich es trotzdem ändere funktioniert es nicht.
> ...


Da kann ich auf Anhieb nicht so helfen, müsste ich sehen.
Ist lange her, dass ich das Spiel gespielt habe. Klingt aber alles nach relativ einfach lösbaren Problemen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht vielleicht zunächst hilfreich, das Hauptspiel, also nicht das Onlinespiel, zu spielen um dir ein paar grundsätzliche Fähigkeiten anzueignen ? Da wirst als Einsteiger aber wohl einige Stunden schrubben müssen
> Als Bonus bringst du dann, bei entsprechenden Spiel Fortschritt, auch in Erfahrung wer Lester ist.


Würde ich auch empfehlen, finde den SP Part ohnehin interessanter und auch deutlich motivierender, vor allem im Hinblick auf die allgegenwärtigen Cheater denen man praktisch nicht entkommen kann.

Und nein, mein Nick hat mit dem Lester dort so rein gar nichts am Hut.


----------



## dessoul (9. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Würde ich auch empfehlen, finde den SP Part ohnehin interessanter und auch deutlich motivierender, vor allem im Hinblick auf die allgegenwärtigen Cheater denen man praktisch nicht entkommen kann.
> 
> Und nein, mein Nick hat mit dem Lester dort so rein gar nichts am Hut.


Stimme da absolut zu. Ich rate generell dazu, erstmal das Single-Player-Spiel zu spielen. Das gilt nicht nur für GTA5, sondern für alle Spiele. Da bekommt man dann die Steuerung beigebracht, kommt in die Story rein und versteht dann auch viele Hintergründe. Bei Online-Spielen hat man oft das Problem von Cheatern, die einem das Spiel eher kaputtmachen. Man kann dann dort auf den Rollenspielservern aber auch viel Spass haben, weil hier mehr möglich ist, als was die AI bieten kann.

GTA5 krankt auch nicht an unmöglichen Missionen, wie seine Vorgänger seinerzeit. (Ich bin seinerzeit in GTA San Andreas an der Flugzeugmission über 8 Stunden nur an dieser einen Mission gescheitert...) Nervig ist nur die erzwungene Anmeldung im Social Club.


----------



## Worrel (9. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Tastatur:
> Ich muss mir irgendwie die Tasten anders belegen, weil z.B. beim Bewegen die engliegenden Tasten nicht gut zu beherrschen sind.
> Ich wollte nun andere Belegungen erstellen, aber mir wird dann immer gesagt, dass diese Tasten bereits von anderen benutzt werden.
> Wenn ich es trotzdem ändere funktioniert es nicht.
> Was bedeutet die Sekundärbelegung?


Angenommen, du wolltest die Taste "W"  mit der Funktion "Springen" belegen:
=> gibt es erstmal die Warnung, weil die Taste "W" schon mit "Vorwärts gehen" belegt ist.

(Ich hab GTA selbst nicht, aber Je nach Spiel gibt es nun mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Die Taste "W" ist nun doppelt belegt. Welche der beiden Funktionen ausgeführt wird oder ob dann aufgrund des Konfliktes gar nichts passiert, hängt widerum von der Programmierung der SPielengine ab.

2. Die Taste "W" ist nun mit "Springen" belegt. Die Belegung für die Funktion "Vorwärts gehen" ist nun gelöscht.

3. Das Spiel sagt dir "Diese Taste ist aber schon belegt" oder speichert die Neubelegung schlicht nicht. Es hat sich nichts an der Belegung geändert.

"Sekundärbelegung":
Wenn die Taste "W" mit "Vorwärts gehen" belegt ist, kannst du als Sekundärbelegung ebenfalls die Taste "F" mit "Vorwärts gehen" belegen. Nun hast du 2 verschiedene Tasten, die die selbe Funktion auslösen.


----------



## Der-Bernd (9. Oktober 2021)

Erstmal Danke für Eure Unterstützung.
Und ja, ich möchte erstmal das Handling besser lernen, bevor ich mich auf die Roleplay-Server begebe.
Die drei Charaktere habe ich nun auch verstanden, was diese zu bedeuten haben.
Ich habe von meinem Sohn einen PS5-Controller bekommen. Dieser soll am PC funktionieren.
Er wird zwar vom PC erkannt, aber leider funktioniert er nicht in GTA.
Muss ich noch Treiber speziell für GTA runterladen oder liegt es an einer Einstellung in GTA?


----------



## Worrel (9. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Ich habe von meinem Sohn einen PS5-Controller bekommen. Dieser soll am PC funktionieren.
> Er wird zwar vom PC erkannt, aber leider funktioniert er nicht in GTA.
> Muss ich noch Treiber speziell für GTA runterladen oder liegt es an einer Einstellung in GTA?


1. Controller mit PC verbinden
=> https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/ps5-controller-mit-pc-verbinden,3363985.html

2. Im Spiel muß man wahrscheinlich auf Controller Steuerung umschalten. Wahrsceinlich wird's im Hauptmenü unter _Einstellungen - Steuerung_ die Möglichkeit geben, von Maus&Tastatur zu Controller/Gamepad umzuschalten.


----------



## dessoul (10. Oktober 2021)

Meine Frage wäre eher, warum du denn jetzt einen Controller brauchst? Normalerweise braucht man einen für eine Spielekonsole. Auf dem PC spielt man mit Maus und Tastatur. (Ausnahmen sind Flug- und Weltraumspiele). Aber wenn du in der praktischen Anwendung einen PC-Spieler mit Maus und Tastatur hinsetzt und den mit einem Konsolen-Spieler vergleichst, dann verliert der Konsolen-Spieler im Regelfall. Die Steuerung ist da viel ungenauer und klunkiger.

Wenn du die Steuerungseinstellungen bei GTA5 ändern willst, dann geht das immer über die im Spiel befindlichen Einstellungen. Wenn die Tips der anderen dir nicht helfen, dann google einfach "wie ändere ich die Tastatur-Einstellungen bei GTA5?".
Es gibt Spiele, die machen eine Einstellungs-Änderung extrem schwer. GTA5 gehört meines Wissens nicht dazu, ich lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren.

Ich würde jetzt stöhnen bei dem Gedanken daran, dass mir bei so einem Spiel jemand einen Controller reichen würde. Aber dann fällt mir ein, dass es Millionen Spieler gibt, die nichts anderes tun. Deshalb: nimm das Werkzeug, mit dem du am besten umgehen kannst. Und wenn das ein Controller ist, dann ist es halt ein Controller.


----------



## Vordack (10. Oktober 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt stöhnen bei dem Gedanken daran, dass mir bei so einem Spiel jemand einen Controller reichen würde. Aber dann fällt mir ein, dass es Millionen Spieler gibt, die nichts anderes tun. Deshalb: nimm das Werkzeug, mit dem du am besten umgehen kannst. Und wenn das ein Controller ist, dann ist es halt ein Controller.



Ich spiele solche Spiele wie GTA und Far Cry, wo man zwischen laufen/gunning und fahren wechselt auch mit M+T+Gamepad. Laufen mit M+T und fahren/fliegen mit Gamepad. Gunning mit Gamepad geht nur mit maximaler Zielhilfe


----------



## Der-Bernd (11. Oktober 2021)

Da habe ich aber lange gesucht in den Einstellungen des Spieles, da es dort gar nicht eingestellt wird.
Google sagte mir dann ich solle es in den Steam-Einstellungen einstellen.
Und richtig, dort wird der PS5-Controller erkannt und muss angeklickt werden.

Die Tastatur nutze ich parallel auch weiter.
Mit dem Controller kann ich eben bestimmte Vorgänge besser steuern.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (11. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber lange gesucht in den Einstellungen des Spieles, da es dort gar nicht eingestellt wird.
> Google sagte mir dann ich solle es in den Steam-Einstellungen einstellen.
> Und richtig, dort wird der PS5-Controller erkannt und muss angeklickt werden.
> 
> ...


Liegt wohl daran das GTA 5 den PS5 Controller von Haus aus nicht unterstützt, deswegen muss man wohl den Umweg über Steam gehen, wenn man das Spiel bei Steam hat. Hoffentlich gibt es mal ein Update damit der  PS5 Controller kompatibel wird, spätestens wenn das Spiel dann auch für die PS5 erschienen ist.


----------



## Der-Bernd (11. Oktober 2021)

Andere Frage:
Wenn ich im Spiel auf Einstellungen gehe und dort auf Gamepad:
Dann wechselt immer das Bild mit den Tastenbelegungen.
Rechts darunter steht aber noch die Situationen, wie zu Fuß, im Auto,....
Aber auch in einer Situation gibt es verschiedenen Tastenbelegungen.
Werden diese automatisch belegt, je nach direkter Situation im Spiel?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (11. Oktober 2021)

Ja das sind dann die unterschiedliche Belegungen je nach Situation z.B ob man eben im Auto oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist.


----------



## Der-Bernd (11. Oktober 2021)

Bedeutet ich muss immer wieder gewisse Tasten drücken, damit mein Typ auch das macht, was ich will?
Es kann also sein, das die Situation schnell wechselt und plötzlich sind die Tasten plötzlich anders belegt?
Klickt Ihr dann dauernd rum auf dem Controller, damit er endlich das macht, was Du willst?


----------



## Zybba (11. Oktober 2021)

Das ist kontextsensitiv. Je nachdem, was du gerade machst, stehen die Tasten für etwas anderes.
"Anruf beenden" funktioniert z.b. nur, wenn du telefonierst. "Tauchen" nur, wenn du im Wasser bist. usw...



Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Bedeutet ich muss immer wieder gewisse Tasten drücken, damit mein Typ auch das macht, was ich will?


So funktionieren Videospiele, ja.


----------



## Der-Bernd (11. Oktober 2021)

Wie merkt Ihr Euch denn die gewisse Taste, wenn Du in einer Situation etwas möchtest?
Wenn man länger dabei ist, ist es wie beim Autofahren und den Gängen - Schalten und Blinken, oder?


----------



## Zybba (11. Oktober 2021)

Genau, so in etwa.

Zusätzlich gibt es bei vielen Spielen Ähnlichkeiten und Überschneidungen.
Dazu kommt natürlich, dass viele von uns da eher reingewachsen sind. Das steht dir ja erst bevor.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (11. Oktober 2021)

Alles Gewöhnungssache. Wie Zybba oben schreibt ist es oft auch so das viele Funktionen in den "meisten" Spielen sich überschneiden, z.B Waffe nachladen ist auf der Tastatur zu 99,9% auf der Taste R und auf dem Controller dann X auf dem Xbox Controller und Viereck auf dem PS4/5 Controller oder das man mit den Triggern auf den Controllern bei Rennspielen Gas gibt und bremst oder eben bei Shootern mit dem linken Trigger zielt und mit dem rechten dann schießt. Muscle Memory


----------



## Der-Bernd (11. Oktober 2021)

Ah, das habe ich bei Steam in den Controller-Einstellungen gesehen.
Triggereinstellungen.
Kann ich damit vielleicht den Controller niederschwellig mit nicht so vielen Tastenbelegungen programmieren?
Wenn ich jetzt erstmal weiß, dass ich nicht Tauchen und Fliegen will, kann ich das dort anderes belegen, oder nicht?


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Ah, das habe ich bei Steam in den Controller-Einstellungen gesehen.
> Triggereinstellungen.
> Kann ich damit vielleicht den Controller niederschwellig mit nicht so vielen Tastenbelegungen programmieren?
> Wenn ich jetzt erstmal weiß, dass ich nicht Tauchen und Fliegen will, kann ich das dort anderes belegen, oder nicht?


Triggereinstellungen sind glaube ich, für Tasten, die mehrere "Auslöser" haben:
Drückst du sie nur ganz leicht, löst du Aktion 1 aus, drückst du sie ganz durch, löst du Funktion 2 aus.
Der Steam Controller hat jedenfalls 2 solche Tasten (als rechte und linke "Maustaste")


----------



## Der-Bernd (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich beschäftige mich ja gerade mit den Tasten- als auch den Controller-Belegungen.
Letztens bei Twitch sah ich, wie ein Soldat eine Person durchsucht hat und dich vorher den Ausweis hat zeigen lassen.
Wo und wie komme ich in solche Optionen rein? Rechts konnte in einem Dialogfeld ausgewählt werden, was mit der Person gemacht werden kann und was bei der Person gefunden wurde.
Wie kann ich einem anderen einen Ausweis zeigen? Sind das Vorlagen an Ausweis und anderen Formularen?


----------



## Der-Bernd (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich hänge immer noch hinter dem Fahrzeug mit den Drogen, ich habe ihn bestimmt schon 4x erreicht, aber konnte ihn gerade nur 1x im Gedränge stoppen. Dann stieg ich aus und wollte mit der Maus auf ihn schießen und hatte keine Munition mehr. Diese kann ich erst ab Level 3 nachkaufen? Was mache ich nun?
Kann ich diese Mission abbrechen und eine andere übernehmen?
Wenn ich dann andere Missionen schaffe, wird mein Level angehoben oder muss ich zu Anfang die Missionen nach der Reihe abarbeiten? Aber ohne Munition????


----------



## fud1974 (13. Oktober 2021)

Du postest hier Fragen die irgendwie alles vermischen.. 

Ich kann nur raten, das mit dem Ausweis ist von irgendeinen GTA Online Roleplay Server?

Die zweite Frage .. war bzw. ist das eine Mission aus der normalen Singleplayer-Kampagne? Ich weiß es nicht mehr, ist zu lange her..

Wenn ja, beide Sachen haben nur sehr eingeschränkt miteinander zu tun.

Generell weiß ich auch nicht, ob du mit diesen Fragen hier gut aufgehoben ist, abseits der Controller Geschichte stellst du sehr spezifische Fragen zu GTA V bzw. GTA Online ... diese Fragen müsste man an Leute stellen die da auch wirklich tief drin sind, ob du die hier findest...

Also eventuell solltest du für solche Fragen eine Community suchen die sich auf das Spiel spezialisiert hast.


----------



## Der-Bernd (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß, dass meine Fragen recht unterschiedlicher Themenbereich ist, aber das war ja auch mein Sinn von der Überschrift her. Ich wollte hier einiges an Fragen reinpacken, die mir im Laufe des Spiels auffallen oder wo ich nicht weiterkomme. Und ja, es geht wie in der Überschrift direkt um GTA Online.
Und ja, das mit dem Ausweis habe ich im Poleplay gesehen auf einem bestimmten Server gesehen.
Kann es angehen, dass es auf dem Server weitere Optionen und Handlungen gibt, die es im GTA Online nicht gibt?


----------



## fud1974 (13. Oktober 2021)

Der-Bernd schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Fragen recht unterschiedlicher Themenbereich ist, aber das war ja auch mein Sinn von der Überschrift her. Ich wollte hier einiges an Fragen reinpacken, die mir im Laufe des Spiels auffallen oder wo ich nicht weiterkomme. Und ja, es geht wie in der Überschrift direkt um GTA Online.
> Und ja, das mit dem Ausweis habe ich im Poleplay gesehen auf einem bestimmten Server gesehen.
> Kann es angehen, dass es auf dem Server weitere Optionen und Handlungen gibt, die es im GTA Online nicht gibt?



Ich bin kein GTA Online Spezi, aber ich glaube schon, dass es da Mods gibt ("Modifikationen" die das ursprüngliche Spiel um Funktionen ergänzen die es sonst nicht gibt) ... für den Singleplayer definitiv, bei GTA Online weiß ich es nicht, würde es aber eigentlich vermuten, weiß aber nicht wie das da war bzw. ist.

D.h. es ist dann auch noch serverabhängig was du da siehst oder erlebst.. deswegen solltest du Leute fragen, die sich damit dann auskennen, ich hab jetzt nicht in Erinnerung dass hier so die Masse an GTA Online Playern unterwegs ist, aber wer weiß....


----------



## Der-Bernd (13. Oktober 2021)

Oki, danke Dir erstmal, aber dann werde ich erstmal wie hier auch schon geschrieben meine ersten "Gehversuche" weiter machen.

So, Controller läuft und es geht schon besser als auf der Tastatur.
Ich bin aber dabei gerade einzuüben mit Tastatur, maus und Controller zu arbeiten, je nach Situation.

Ich bitte aber um grundlegende Erklärungen, die ich nirgends nachlesen kann, oder Ihr habt einen Aufklärungslink für mich?

Derzeit hänge ich fest in GTA online und versuche immer noch in einer der ersten Missionen den Drogenkurier zu stoppen.
Mittlerweile habe ich ihn schon 4x fast zum Stehen gebracht, aber auch nur durch die Hilfe des Controllers, der mir in dieser Situation viel besser als die Tastatur liegt.
Ich habe es geschafft ihn mit dem seinem Auto so einzukeilen, dass er stand, ich raus aus dem Auto und wollte ihn erschießen, aber keine Munition mehr!

Ich bin in Level1 - wo kann ich Munition kaufen/holen?

Oben rechts steht meine Beträge, einmal Bank und darüber meine ich 1 Million - ist das mein Startkapital?

Wie geht es weiter im Spiel? Muss ich ich die Missionen erstmal abarbeiten, die nacheinander kommen bis ich ein anderen Level habe?

Was hat es mit dem Handy unten rechts auf sich? Ich kann mit dem Controller zwar im Handymenü weiterklicken, aber nichts auswählen. Welche Taste muss ich dafür nehmen? Mit der Maus geht jedenfalls nichts.

Unter E komme ich zu den Optionen, oben rechts eingeblendet, aber vieles ist nicht freigeschaltet, wie kann ich es freischalten lassen?

Ich lese immer von einer Unterkunft, die man sich aneignen soll, um dort immer in Schutz zu sein.
Muss ich dazu auch wieder einen bestimmten Level haben und natürlich das Geld?
Oder gibt es immer zu Anfang bereits einen Schutzbereich?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (13. Oktober 2021)

Kann sein das du zuerst paar Tutorial Missionen da erledigen musst, ist lange her das ich GTA Online gespielt hatte.
Die Waffenläden usw. werden glaube ich im laufe des Spiel freigeschaltet, dort kann man dann auch Munition kaufen.

Die Taste um auf dem Handy Sachen auszuwählen sollte auf dem PS Controller die X Taste sein.  Die ganzen ausgegrauten Sachen muss man vielleicht erst noch freischalten. Das Geld oben was angezeigt wird ist einmal das Geld was du dabei hast und das andere das was du auf dem Konto hast.
Den ersten Unterschlupf bekommt man recht früh im Spiel, die Unterkünfte kauft man sich durch das Handy im Spielinternen Internet auf den dort verfügbaren Immobilien Seiten.

Ich würde sowieso erstmal wie jemand oben geschrieben hatte den Singleplayer Modus etwas spielen um sich mit der ganzen Steuerung und wie das Handy und die ganzen Systeme funktionieren.
 Im Online Modus wenn man da spielt kommen alle paar Sekunden irgendwelche Nachrichten aufs Handy, Missionen von anderen Spielern, Missionen von den NPC usw. das kann zu Beginn sehr unübersichtlich sein.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl das hier keiner GTA Online spielt.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Oktober 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gefühl das hier keiner GTA Online spielt.



Das versuche ich ja schonend zu sagen..  

Hier ist nicht das Publikum (vermutlich?) dass das spielt, wie sollen wir da Fragen wie "Muss ich dazu auch wieder einen bestimmten Level haben und natürlich das Geld? Oder gibt es immer zu Anfang bereits einen Schutzbereich?" seriös beantworten können?

Such dir eine Community die sich darauf spezialisiert hat! No offense! Und für generelle Fragen kommst du halt hierher.

Und das mit den "60 Jahren" ist ja nun heutzutage kein Ding mehr, ich bin auch näher an der 60 als an den 20.. 

(Oh Gott, wenn man das mal so konkret niederschreibt......  )


----------

